# liquid under the scalp began to dislodge it and stick out



## Marina Kolpak (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello.
My friend had a misfortune with a child. The child is now 5 months old. A normal healthy girl was born. At 3 months, there was a sudden cerebral hemorrhage to the left, doctors said that because of poor blood coagulation. Doctors did the operation, they removed the skull bone for a while. In this place, a lot of liquid under the scalp has gathered and sticking out. Because of this, doctors could not put the skull bone back for a long time. Then the doctors put a skull bone, the liquid began to dislodge it and stick out.
Doctors said to wait a month, and then what is unknown. Doctors said that shunting can not be done, as the brain suffered.:crying:
Help, please, can someone be faced with such a question. What did you do?
Thank you!


----------

